# BFR



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Stopped in at Ohio Valley to order some 32-20... They had a BFR revolver that shot a 45-70.. mamouth of a gun. He offered to let me hold it, in hind sight, should have. He claimed the kick no worse then a 44 mag.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

How


Dovans said:


> Stopped in at Ohio Valley to order some 32-20... They had a BFR revolver that shot a 45-70.. mamouth of a gun. He offered to let me hold it, in hind sight, should have. He claimed the kick no worse then a 44 mag.


How much...just seen a 475 480 linghbaugh go for 800


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How
> 
> How much...just seen a 475 480 linghbaugh go for 800


I dont recall, some reason over thou sticks in my head though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Those magnum research guns are sweet


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you ever shot a 44 mag out of a rifle? I'm pretty sure you've shot a 45/70. The recoil comparison of both are apples to oranges. The 45/70 pistol has to be unruly.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Dovins I think fastwater has one to get rid off.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Also I am thinking of Thining some S/w and colts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bruce said:


> Dovins I think fastwater has one to get rid off.


Nope. He brought that up my way


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nope. He brought that up my way


You converting the BFR over to Glock?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bruce said:


> Also I am thinking of Thining some S/w and colts.[/QUOTE


send me a note when you have an idea..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> You converting the BFR over to Glock?


Lol no....a co worker has it. I just helped fastwater find it a new home


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I never owned a 45/70 revolver, but I did shoot one when they 1st came out. It was not comfortable to say the least. I never cared for anything bigger than 44mag. Some of these
guns have very little to offer over 44 mag. Out of a short barrel the gain will not be as much 
as you would think. Mostly novelty appeal. The 460 S&W is the only one that has impressed 
me.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Drm50 said:


> I never owned a 45/70 revolver, but I did shoot one when they 1st came out. It was not comfortable to say the least. I never cared for anything bigger than 44mag. Some of these
> guns have very little to offer over 44 mag. Out of a short barrel the gain will not be as much
> as you would think. Mostly novelty appeal. The 460 S&W is the only one that has impressed
> me.


I had a chance to shoot the 45-70 BFR. I loaded up the cylinder-shot one-unloaded the cylinder and put the thing away. Didnt care for it. Although it was far less abusive than my buddies 2 1/2" Ruger Alaskan 454 Casull that he was shooting I wouldnt call it fun to shoot at all. I'd have to have a Grizzly close enough to smell its breath to shoot that Alaskan. 
44 Mag is plenty for me as well but if going any bigger was necessary that 460 is the way to go.


----------

